# Ohio Turkey Hunting Going Well



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

*OHIO'S SPRING TURKEY SEASON IS WARMING UP*

Three more weeks of turkey hunting remain

COLUMBUS, OH - Wild turkey hunters killed 8,998 birds in the first seven days of the spring hunting season despite wet and cold conditions, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife. 

Another 1,519 birds were killed by hunters age 17 and younger during a special youth-only season held Saturday, April 24 and Sunday, April 25 before the regular season commenced on Monday, April 28, 

"The cold weather seems to be departing and the next few weeks will hopefully bring more favorable conditions for gobbler hunters," said Dave Swanson forest research biologist with the Division of Wildlife.

Spring wild turkey hunters may hunt in all 88 counties (except Lake La Su An Wildlife Area in Williams County). The season remains open through May 23 and hunting can take place one-half hour before sunrise until noon daily. Hunters may take two bearded turkeys per spring season. Shotguns using shot, crossbows, and longbows are legal during this season. A spring turkey permit is required along with an Ohio hunting license.

For more information on Ohio's spring wild turkey season visit the ODNR web site at ohiodnr.com.


----------

